# Nexus 7 UI



## ks3rv3rg (Aug 13, 2011)

I'd like to hear some opinions as to why the phone ui is supposedly better suited for the nexus 7. I run paranoid and feel that the tablet ui would have a been a worthwhile addition... just seems to work better esthetically and internally. What are your thoughts?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I LOVE the phone UI over the tablet UI. It's much better in portrait this way and it makes it easier to get to things IMO. I never cared for Google's tablet UI honestly and I think the stock UI on the N7 is absolutely perfect.


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

I think it's because of the size and how most people will end up holding it. Most of the time I use it in portrait because that's how it best fits in my hand. The only thing I don't like is being locked to portrait on the home screen. I've been using Apex Launcher and that has very little visual differences from the stock launcher, but lets auto rotating the home screen work without things getting wonky. When I'm not holding my tablet it's usually in landscape using the stand feature of the case I got for it. Makes my eyes not feel so dizzy when I go in and out of apps lol.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

I've used both Paranoid and stock UI roms like Liquid, but I can't really decide which I like better. I think they're both great. Only reason I've been sticking with Liquid and phone UI is because Matted Blues (a must theme for me  ) doesn't support the combined status/nav bar of tablet UI.


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Was running the default phone UI on the Nexus 7 but recently changed to the tablet UI (Team EOS ROM) I like both but the tablet UI just feels like I'm using a tablet which I prefer at the moment. I'm sure Ill eventually switch back because like I previously stated both are pretty good.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I LOVE the phone UI over the tablet UI. It's much better in portrait this way and it makes it easier to get to things IMO. I never cared for Google's tablet UI honestly and I think the stock UI on the N7 is absolutely perfect.


+1

tablet ui feels strangely awkward to me, but phone ui is just easy to navigate and super smooth


----------

